# Protein shake?



## zeshnil (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey
How big is the difference between using water or milk in a protein shake ? Alot of people say water..but I prefer milk..what is the best type of milk to use? I usually use 2% or fat free..


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 19, 2014)

l use whole milk in my shakes...


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 19, 2014)

After I started using egg whites,  I haven't used either.   Love the taste.


----------



## MattG (Jun 19, 2014)

Whole milk here too


----------



## Sully (Jun 19, 2014)

Egg whites plus almond milk.


----------



## MattG (Jun 19, 2014)

If i were to thin down the egg whites with milk, would it still be kinda thick or not too bad? I like the extra protein idea, but just doesnt sound very good.lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 19, 2014)

MattG said:


> If i were to thin down the egg whites with milk, would it still be kinda thick or not too bad? I like the extra protein idea, but just doesnt sound very good.lol


you really don't taste egg whites. They usually take the flavor of whatever you add to them. I like to add fruit blackberries are delicious as well as bananas and almond milk. I sometimes will add oatmeal and peanut butter in the morning add ice and blend. 

Also early morning coffee add ice and egg whites with a little low calorie creamer. Great way to wake up and get in some extra protein.


----------



## MattG (Jun 19, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> you really don't taste egg whites. They usually take the flavor of whatever you add to them. I like to add fruit blackberries are delicious as well as bananas and almond milk. I sometimes will add oatmeal and peanut butter in the morning add ice and blend.
> 
> Also early morning coffee add ice and egg whites with a little low calorie creamer. Great way to wake up and get in some extra protein.



Excellent, gonna stop and get some asap


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 19, 2014)

You're better off ordering in bulk after you figure out you like it. But til then just get a few from the grocery store


----------



## formula1069 (Jun 19, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> l use whole milk in my shakes...



Don't let Chris lie to you , the old man adds beer to his shakes, whole milk my ass !!!
Ask him for a pick of his post wo shakes 

When at home i use 2% milk, when on the road or at work i use water


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 20, 2014)

Lately, I have been using Blue Diamond's unsweetened almond/coconut milk blend. It tastes freaking amazing in shakes


----------



## Huge 4 Life (Jul 2, 2014)

Were do u get that almond / coconut milk from?


----------



## Sully (Jul 2, 2014)

Huge 4 Life said:


> Were do u get that almond / coconut milk from?



Walmart.


----------



## K1 (Jul 2, 2014)

I use milk with my SynthePURE!


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 2, 2014)

Going back to the OP's question, obviously it depends on one's goal. If I'm trying to bulk and I was young, I'd use whole milk.

Can't remember the last time I drank milk. I do like coconut milk. Actually anything coconut.

And if I was trying to lean out, I'd use water of Egg whites. 

I used to use a ton of whites until about a week ago. I cut down on them and a lot of my gas issues have cleared up. I still use them but most of them get cooked now.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 3, 2014)

Water and cream.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jul 7, 2014)

Preference.... Get the fuel. Fuck the taste...my motto


----------



## Old Man River (Jul 12, 2014)

Remember what ARNOLD says, "Milk is for babies,when you grow up you drink beer!" There is a big difference in the calorie content. Milk vs. Water. I say quit being babies about milk in your protein drink! Hell, if you use 1% milk,you might as well suck it up and drink it with water! Grow the fuck up and find a good flavor and mixable protein powder.Just find a good blender shaker and use cold water.Use enough water in the shake to make it smooth. Then chase it down with a cold brew! Ha! Later,OMR


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 12, 2014)

OMR, if you really are old, then you remember when there was no such thing as good tasting protein powder. And it mixed like crap too.


----------



## MattG (Jul 12, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> OMR, if you really are old, then you remember when there was no such thing as good tasting protein powder. And it mixed like crap too.



Im not that old, 34 here in september...but i most definitely remember the old school early 80's protein powder my pops used to get. Always had to blend the living shit out of it.lol  Think he was big on Twinlab. I just recently bought Universal Nutritions "milk and egg" protein powder and it tasted just like old school vanilla. Took me back, was kinda cool.


----------



## Old Man River (Jul 14, 2014)

Hoffman's CA-CA protein, early choke on it milk and egg MLO, and Liquid orange flavored pre digested Casein. Need I say more! Hell, the flavors taste has improved so much that cold water is just fine by me. Milk is for BABIES!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 14, 2014)

Holy Shit!!  Old man river comes out of hiding   !   Hows the texas nude camp lol . Good to see you back on..


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 14, 2014)

Old Man River said:


> Hoffman's CA-CA protein, early choke on it milk and egg MLO, and Liquid orange flavored pre digested Casein. Need I say more! Hell, the flavors taste has improved so much that cold water is just fine by me. Milk is for BABIES!



Tried all of those. 

I remember the first time I tried Weider's Ultimate Muscle Builder and I thought the taste was awesome. Kids these days would probably puke if they tried that.


----------

